# Ashtray bottom/cigar ambient lighting



## 237tonybates

After trying a few different replacement for my 2 tts I've found these spot on , I just ordered the warm white ones .
The origional bulb is pre wired .
So I just dismantled and re soldered these in . I'll post photos of the parts if anyone wants them 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## David C

Should there be a link or pic in that post?


----------



## silverbug

Let’s see some pics please, sounds interesting .


----------



## 237tonybates

Sorry 
Check this out!
sourcing map 10Pcs 5mm Pre Wired LED, Warm White DC9-12V Clear Lens, Light Emitting Diodes https://amzn.eu/d/iItDMyu

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## silverbug

Do you have any pics of the work that you did?
Because I don’t have a clue of the lighting below the ashtray/above the sliding cover, other than I guess there’s probably a red lens/filter, given that the illumination is red?


----------



## 237tonybates




----------



## 237tonybates

This all clips together. 
Unclip the red lens 
Then remove the white and black body together. Thus is separated using the white strap catches 
The bulb sits in the middle to light the red lense and shine up the tunnel for the cigal lighter ring .
Cut the tails of the old bulb .
Push out the little white pin .this holds the led lamp in the correct position. Thread the new tails through the holes. And position the led in the centre of the cutout and replace the white pin .
Reasonable and then join the new wires to the old .black to brown and red to blue /grey.
Anything I've not explained well enough .please ask


----------



## silverbug

That’s great, thanks for the info!


----------

